# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiel

## uerofighter

Καλημέρα μου χάρισαν δυο κοκατίλ πρίν μία εβδομάδα ήθελα να ρώτησω αν μπορέι κ'αποιος να διακρίνει απο τις φωτογραφίες ποιο είναι το θυληκό και ποιο το αρσενικό?ευχαριστώ

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!  :Happy: 
Το αρσενικό είναι αυτό με την κίτρινη μάσκα, ενώ το θηλυκό είναι το άλλο, με την λαδογκρι μάσκα!!  :winky:

----------


## Giorgekid

Πανεμορφα!!!!!εχουν και τα δυο τον αρχέγονο χρωματισμό και το αρσενικο ειναι αυτο με το κιτρινο κεφαλι ενω το θηλυκο ειναι αυτο με το λιγότερο κιτρινο στο κεφαλι και το περισσοτερο γκρι!να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## demis

συμφωνώ αρκει αυτο με τη γκρί μάσκα να ειναι ενήλικο και να ξέρεις ακριβώς την ηλικιά του γιατί αν δεν την ξέρεις θα μπορούσε να ειναι και μικρό αρσενικό που σε μερικούς μήνες θα γίνει και αυτό σαν τον  άντρακλα δίπλα με την κίτρινη μάσκα!

----------


## Giorgekid

> συμφωνώ αρκει αυτο με τη γκρί μάσκα να ειναι ενήλικο και να ξέρεις ακριβώς την ηλικιά του γιατί αν δεν την ξέρεις θα μπορούσε να ειναι και μικρό αρσενικό που σε μερικούς μήνες θα γίνει και αυτό σαν τον  άντρακλα δίπλα με την κίτρινη μάσκα!


Εγω συμφωνω αλλα λεω πως θα γινει αντρακος!επειδη εαν παρατηρήσεις απο μπροστα εχει πολυ κιτρινο για θηλυκο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Μακη. 

Εαν συνεχισεις να τους δινεις αλλοιωμενα φρουτα, δεν θα αργησουν τα προβληματα υγειας τους. 

Παρακατω σου παραθετω μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού



Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ όμορφα και τα 2 Μάκη να τα χαίρεσαι...Μεγάλη προσοχή όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω στα φρούτα. Μην τους τα αφήνεις πολλές ώρες γιατί θα έχεις προβλήματα....

----------


## binary

Να σου ζήσουν Μάκη! Είναι πολύ Όμορφα!

----------


## demis

> Εγω συμφωνω αλλα λεω πως θα γινει αντρακος!επειδη εαν παρατηρήσεις απο μπροστα εχει πολυ κιτρινο για θηλυκο!


 Κοιτα και σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο ομως  εξαρτάται αν ειναι 3 προς 4 μηνών το πουλάκι όντως ειναι πολύ κίτρινη η μάσκα του για να ειναι θυλικό  και πιθανών  να κιτρινίσει κι αλλό και να ειναι αρσενικό όμως! πολλές φορές κι τα ενήλικα θυλικά έχουν τόσο κίτρινο όσο αυτό! Ενώ υπάρχουν θυλικά που έχουν πολύ σκούρα μάσκα!  αλλά αφού δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι και αμα τα πήρε κι απο πετσοπ δύσκολα να ήταν αληθινή η ηλικία που σου είπανε αν σου ειπανε!  οπότε κάνουμε υπομονή λίγο καιρό ακόμα κι αν δούμε πως κιτρινίζει κι αλλό ειναι αρσενικό!

----------


## Giorgekid

Εμενα μου κανει εντύπωση πως λεει οτι του το χάρισαν..... ::

----------


## Scarface

Πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## xrisam

Καλε τι κουκλάκια είναι αυτα?

----------

